# Quick audio frog gb series review



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Running 2 way gb 60 and gb10 tweets with gb 10" subs on the gb passive crossovers.

Took a chance as I had never heard them before. They were relatively new and I've been running Focal for years. Last set Was the utopias.

Having had them now for over a year they've turned out to be some really good speakers. 
My initial thoughts weren't great but after swapping g a jl twk for a helix pro and some months of tuning I dont really think you could ask for much more from speakers.

As to what prompted me to make this review. I was listening to passenger by deftones and the detail in the hi hats and cymbals really caught my attention today. Crisp, clear but natural sounding . They round out vocals in much the same way. Hadn't really thought about it but like with any well installed , well tuned system nothing stands out. That's a good thing. From rock, to dubstep to psytrance to classical. They do it all and do it well enough that I can't find a fault. All you hear is music and they will get down and boogie when you ask them to. Bought focal utopia tweeters almost 8 months ago but cant bring myself to change to them. I know from experience they are slightly more detailed but I dont feel like I'm missing a thing.

If I had to fault anything it would be a slight lack of midbass at the volume of like to hit but that's an unfair thing to ask of a 6 inch speaker .


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

I went from HAT L6s to GB60s and it was a noticeable improvment. I am very happy with them.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Good speakers indeed. No absurd marketing ********, just pure performance and great customer service to back it up.


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Best product I have ever owned plus service second to none


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

i also ran the 3-way utopias in my jeep loved them. thought i would try out the 3-way gbs and yes i do prefer the gbs ,,, had someone tell me they play with faster response, more detailed..


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thinking about getting a 3 way gb set myself. Good info


----------



## specie (Jun 22, 2007)

I've getting a newer vehicle and the front stage of my last setup was a set of Focal Be 6. I haven't heard any Audiofrog setups yet but only read great things about them. I'm considering a set of GB15/60 to replace the Focals. Would it it be at least on par or an improvement over the Focal as far as performance/sound?


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

If I ever had any reason to change my 3-way Frog set up, I would only be able to change the 10’s and 60’s. Someone will have to pry the GB25’s from my cold, dead hands...


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for the review! I have BNIB gb60 & gb15 but I’m so tempted to add the gb25 for a real 3 way active.. I would have the gb60 x at 75 - 500Hz, gb25 500 - 3/ 3500 hz then the gb15 3000 Hz and up. IMO having the 15 allows for lower Hz playability when transitioning into the high frequencies! 60/25/15 FTW!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ChaseUTB said:


> Thanks for the review! I have BNIB gb60 & gb15 but I’m so tempted to add the gb25 for a real 3 way active.. I would have the gb60 x at 75 - 500Hz, gb25 500 - 3/ 3500 hz then the gb15 3000 Hz and up. IMO having the 15 allows for lower Hz playability when transitioning into the high frequencies! 60/25/15 FTW!!!


Zero need for the gb15 in a 3 way setup. It's actually detrimental due to the top end dispersion. Its specifically meant to pair with the gb60 in a 2 way. Also, no need to have the 60/25 to be crossed that high. You can drop them down to 300hz, even lower depending on the amount of power being applied. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

dont the GB15 play under 2khz pretty comfortably?


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> Zero need for the gb15 in a 3 way setup. It's actually detrimental due to the top end dispersion. Its specifically meant to pair with the gb60 in a 2 way. Also, no need to have the 60/25 to be crossed that high. You can drop them down to 300hz, even lower depending on the amount of power being applied.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


 I could say a 2 way could have detrimental top end dispersion compared to a 3 way. You are saying having the gb25 and gb15, the 15 response will affect the directivity of the sound negatively, when a 2 way component 6.5” would beam around 2k causing one to have to cross the tweeter lower inducing possible distortion. 

Maybe if the 25 & 15 we’re playing in the same passband, I could see that affecting the sound, the image, top end directivity due to phase cancellation & possible comb filtering. 

There is no right and wrong in audio if it sounds good it sounds good.

Have you ever heard a 60/25/15 setup? A smaller speaker is less omnidirectional, therefore has less “ dispersion “. The dispersion you refer too happens more when you have a bigger difference between the size of components. From gb60 to gb15 would be more subject to this than gb25 to gb15.

Despite what you think, I am educated on the subject of audio and sound reproduction. I am a audio engineer. I don’t know everything tho, & always like to learn, thanks ?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

ChaseUTB said:


> I could say a 2 way could have detrimental top end dispersion compared to a 3 way. You are saying having the gb25 and gb15, the 15 response will affect the directivity of the sound negatively, when a 2 way component 6.5” would beam around 2k causing one to have to cross the tweeter lower inducing possible distortion.
> 
> Maybe if the 25 & 15 we’re playing in the same passband, I could see that affecting the sound, the image, top end directivity due to phase cancellation & possible comb filtering.
> 
> ...


I think SkizeR knows, he sells and installs Audiofrog for a living and tunes them too.


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

minbari said:


> dont the GB15 play under 2khz pretty comfortably?


Idk, from listening to them in other’s cars and research I have heard 2k to 2500 Hz is best. Of course, YMMV


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

V8toilet said:


> ChaseUTB said:
> 
> 
> > I could say a 2 way could have detrimental top end dispersion compared to a 3 way. You are saying having the gb25 and gb15, the 15 response will affect the directivity of the sound negatively, when a 2 way component 6.5” would beam around 2k causing one to have to cross the tweeter lower inducing possible distortion.
> ...


You think ? Lol .. SkizeR knows a lot but doesn’t know everything. I know places that install and sell focal ( just using them as an example ), some of these shops couldn’t put together an active system for you to save their life ), doesn’t mean I take their word as gospel. I am educated more than most regarding audio, you may not be, & prefer to trust others opinions, that’s cool with me, I like to learn though! Have a good one!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

ChaseUTB said:


> You think ? Lol .. SkizeR knows a lot but doesn’t know everything. I know places that install and sell focal ( just using them as an example ), some of these shops couldn’t put together an active system for you to save their life ), doesn’t mean I take their word as gospel. I am educated more than most regarding audio, you may not be, & prefer to trust others opinions, that’s cool with me, I like to learn though! Have a good one!


Would you trust the opinions of the guy who designed the drivers? Andy has noted on multiple occasions that the GB15 is the preferred tweeter for 2-way applications and the GB10 is the preferred tweeter for 3-way applications. Can the the GB15 work in a 3-way? Of course. And Skizer never said it couldn't. He simply made the statement that for a 3-way installation a GB15 wasn't necessary and the GB10, in fact, would likely be the better choice due to better beaming characteristics of the smaller diameter tweeter and no need to be crossed really low.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

interesting discussion. i have a GS690 and a GB15, but i have a couple unused channels in my P-six, so if i can find a place to stick a pair of Gb25's thats next up on my list. I'm sure its not ideal, but what in life really is.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ChaseUTB said:


> I am educated more than most regarding audio,


Unfortunately this doesnt say much..

Entertain me.. what's the benefit of the gb15 over the gb10 in a 3 way setup with the gb25 as the midrange?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

ChaseUTB said:


> Lol .. SkizeR knows a lot but doesn’t know everything.


He knows you shouldn't pay this site for any membership privileges without expecting the shaft in return. So there's that at least. Oh and other things too. I digress.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Seems like ChaseUTB is rationalizing the use of the GB15 because he already owns them. If you had to buy all 3 from scratch it would be unreasonable to justify an extra $100 for a tweeter that beam sooner and be more difficult to fit/install (if that matters).


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

What kind of competition is GB60 2 way set playing against?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Unfortunately this doesnt say much..
> 
> Entertain me.. what's the benefit of the gb15 over the gb10 in a 3 way setup with the gb25 as the midrange?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Still waiting..

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep I’m still quite pleased with my GB10, GB25, GB60 setup.. Scored a 74 and some change at the Hickory Sundown MECA event in Mod Street. But more importantly I know the drivers are definitely not the weakest link in the build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Babs said:


> Yep I’m still quite pleased with my GB10, GB25, GB60 setup.. Scored a 74 and some change at the Hickory Sundown MECA event in Mod Street. But more importantly I know the drivers are definitely not the weakest link in the build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seems like your build doesn't have many weak links according to your sig. Would you say it's your amps?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

mattkim1337 said:


> Seems like your build doesn't have many weak links according to your sig. Would you say it's your amps?



That and some installation work I think. The car itself. The placement of midbass as good as it is even for a door installation creates a modal null that can’t be tamed, and other similar anomalies. I may address some of it soon, but some Zapco’s waiting on me to do a swap. Just haven’t taken the time. I am having that feeling though on how much more I want to put into this 10 year old car with bad paint and 100k miles. I need a good painter before more audio upgrades. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

I feel ya with the midbass nulls. I have a 3 way AF also, but my left side midbass sucks out at 75-80 about 8db. Obvious not the fault of the gb60, but annoying nonetheless. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> interesting discussion. i have a GS690 and a GB15, but i have a couple unused channels in my P-six, so if i can find a place to stick a pair of Gb25's thats next up on my list. I'm sure its not ideal, but what in life really is.


You give me inspiration. I hAve a P-Six MK2 and just acquired a pair of GS-690 from HillBillySQ. I am also debating if I should go three way and use an extra amp for the subs. I was thinking of a pair of GB-15 but wonder would the set up make a different in sound quality if it is GB-10 or Gb 15 in a three way set up?

Justin


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> what's the benefit of the gb15 over the gb10 in a 3 way setup with the gb25 as the midrange?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


 if you add the numbers up, its more.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIqGRMf3LYc


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I just installed the GB15 & Gs690s off a Audison Voce 5.1k in my mini van. After my tuner was done I have to say I am impressed with the GB15. The GS690 are decent but I have already ordered the GB 60 to replace them if that says anything. 

I do have a af 3 way set up going into my suv. Gb10 Gb25 Gb60 ran active off Mosconi zero amps . After hearing the gb15 and Gs690 I am pretty excited to get the GB60s in and re tuned and move onto the suv system. Should sound pretty good.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Justintime said:


> You give me inspiration. I hAve a P-Six MK2 and just acquired a pair of GS-690 from HillBillySQ. I am also debating if I should go three way and use an extra amp for the subs. I was thinking of a pair of GB-15 but wonder would the set up make a different in sound quality if it is GB-10 or Gb 15 in a three way set up?
> 
> Justin


i could not get enough output from the P-six for my sub, so i went with an external amp. If i had thought i would end upo where i am now thinking maybe going 3-way..i would have gone GB10 tweeter.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm really struggling with GB10 vs 15. All around tweeter for 2 way that can subsequently used 3 way. 

I like to listen to my music loud and my Focal TN53k tweeters are killing my ears, literally. Need a tweeter that is not harsh at high volumes but has every bit of detail like the focals.

I'll be keeping my K2 mid woofers for the time being. I know the obvious answer is the GB15s for 2 way, but it seems like the GB10 should be more than adequate for 3 way given crossover at 2500 Hz. The focals I believe crossover at 3800hz.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

GMCtrk said:


> I'm really struggling with GB10 vs 15. All around tweeter for 2 way that can subsequently used 3 way.
> 
> I like to listen to my music loud and my Focal TN53k tweeters are killing my ears, literally. Need a tweeter that is not harsh at high volumes but has every bit of detail like the focals.
> 
> I'll be keeping my K2 mid woofers for the time being. I know the obvious answer is the GB15s for 2 way, but it seems like the GB10 should be more than adequate for 3 way given crossover at 2500 Hz. The focals I believe crossover at 3800hz.


gb10 is a 1" soft dome...90% of all tweeters are 1" soft domes...nuff said?


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> gb10 is a 1" soft dome...90% of all tweeters are 1" soft domes...nuff said?


What exactly are you getting at here?


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

rob3980 said:


> I just installed the GB15 & Gs690s off a Audison Voce 5.1k in my mini van. After my tuner was done I have to say I am impressed with the GB15. The GS690 are decent but I have already ordered the GB 60 to replace them if that says anything.
> 
> I do have a af 3 way set up going into my suv. Gb10 Gb25 Gb60 ran active off Mosconi zero amps . After hearing tyhe gb15 and Gs690 I am pretty excited to get the GB60s in and re tuned and move onto the suv system. Should sound pretty good.


I am curious how the GS690 performance against GB60 midbass wise. Please post your impression once you have the opportunity.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

GMCtrk said:


> What exactly are you getting at here?


sorry i thought i was being obvious...don't be afraid of buying the GB10 just because its not a GB15.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

It may be a little while. My tuner lives about 5 hours from me but as soon as I get the stereo retuned I’ll post.


----------

